# yellow spotted monitor advice.



## monitordude (Sep 14, 2010)

hi, im thinking about getting a hatchling yellow spotted monitor, I would like to see your yellow spots and enclosures, and some useful info in keeping them.
thanks ridgie.


----------



## Danielle-S (Sep 14, 2010)

Well here are a few of my enclosure. Im only new to monitors myself, so I dont know if Im doing it right, but Tiny seems happy, and Im learning a lot from other keepers. Hope this is helpful. I bought the aviary with Tiny, its about 2 1/2 m by 2m. I cut the door in half, so I could open the top half, and leave the bottom half closed for feeding time. Im also intending on cutting out a piece of the roof and attatching a piece of that see through roofing to allow longer light hours.


----------



## monitordude (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks, how big is tiny now?
the one i want is only 25cm how big enclosure would i need for that?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 14, 2010)

Keep them hot! that is all


----------



## Danielle-S (Sep 14, 2010)

Tiny is about 45cms from nose to vent. The female Im getting on Saturday is about 25cms, and Im putting her into a smaller aviary that I bought for Tiny in the beginning. Its about 1.5m by.8m floor space. Its a chicken pen from Bunnings. Flat pack, cost about $200. Otherwise, at that size, keep it inside for a while, in a decent sized enclosure. Not sure about u.v needs though, Maybe someone else knows


----------



## TWENTY B (Sep 15, 2010)

uv isn't needed for monitors


----------



## monitordude (Sep 15, 2010)

any, more pics?


----------



## saratoga (Sep 15, 2010)

What have you got under that aviary?....they are good diggers!


----------



## monitordude (Sep 15, 2010)

looks like cement? i think i can see it in the corner of the 2nd pic.


----------



## Stevo2 (Sep 16, 2010)

TWENTY B said:


> uv isn't needed for monitors


 
Really? Even if they're kept indoors?


----------



## monitordude (Sep 16, 2010)

yeh no uv in needed, indoors


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 16, 2010)

ridgie1 said:


> yeh no uv in needed, indoors



That depends on their diet.


----------



## monitordude (Sep 16, 2010)

if you dust them with plenty of culcium and feed them mammals with bones.
then it is generaly not needed.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 16, 2010)

ridgie1 said:


> if you dust them with plenty of culcium and feed them mammals with bones.
> then it is generaly not needed.



If you do that where do they get their vitamin D from to absorb the calcium?


----------



## monitordude (Sep 16, 2010)

as adults there is none needed but when growing you need it for their bones to develop,
IMO.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry ridgie, that typed out a little short and attitudey. (I've got the royal irrates with my 40yo flatmate)

The reason why some reptiles need UVB is so they can absorb vitamin D (from memory it is because vitD isn't water soluable which causes problems blah blah blah) which is needed for them to absorb calcium. All reptiles will need this UVB to absorb vitD unless they find a source vitD which has already been metabolised so that it can be absorbed. Reptiles that prey on vertibrates have that source, they don't need UVB because they get their vitD in a form that is ready to be absorbed from the livers of their prey itmes. 

All reptiles that feed on inverts will either need UVB or dietry supplements or both to stay healthy.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 16, 2010)

ridgie1 said:


> as adults there is none needed but when growing you need it for their bones to develop,
> IMO.




I'm possibly a lttle snappy this morning cause of some outside influences in my life but an 'IMO' really doesn't cut it lol.


----------



## monitordude (Sep 16, 2010)

yeh i do agree, a mix of diet helps i do keep uvb on my monitors although i dont think they need it. i guess it cant hurt.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 16, 2010)

Variation in diet wont help unless it is an appropriate diet to match the conditions you are giving them.



ridgie1 said:


> yeh i do agree, a mix of diet helps i do keep uvb on my monitors although i dont think they need it. i guess it cant hurt.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Sep 16, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Sorry ridgie, that typed out a little short and attitudey. (I've got the royal irrates with my 40yo flatmate)
> 
> The reason why some reptiles need UVB is so they can absorb vitamin D (from memory it is because vitD isn't water soluable which causes problems blah blah blah) which is needed for them to absorb calcium. All reptiles will need this UVB to absorb vitD unless they find a source vitD which has already been metabolised so that it can be absorbed. Reptiles that prey on vertibrates have that source, they don't need UVB because they get their vitD in a form that is ready to be absorbed from the livers of their prey itmes.
> 
> All reptiles that feed on inverts will either need UVB or dietry supplements or both to stay healthy.


 
l also agree with waruikazi, some Reptiles need UVB so they can absorb vitamin D calcium, which helps them to strengthen their bones and muscles, as they slow grow from juvenile into adulthood.

UVA also encourages them to want to feed-breed and be active such as moving about instead of just sitting in the one spot for long time.

Please do the right thing for your captive Reptiles by giving them access to UVA & UVB, just like the Reptiles out in the wild have access to, as they come out for a sunbask or go searching for food or a partner all do, don't just think of the money and how you can save by not having to spend money on UV lighting and light fittings such as batton holders, think of your captive Reptiles living a long and happy healthy life in captivity and save on Vet cost.


----------



## TWENTY B (Sep 16, 2010)

so 1933... that would explain why my monitors don't want to eat, they just lay under the light all day, putting lotion on each others backs and drinking mohitos.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 16, 2010)

I think Lotion should be the word of the week. 



TWENTY B said:


> so 1933... that would explain why my monitors son't want to eat, they just lay ander the light all day, putting lotion on each others backs and drinking mohitos.


----------



## monitordude (Sep 16, 2010)

any more pics and info?


----------



## monitordude (Sep 18, 2010)

anyone


----------

